
Fears over sensitive US military data in commercial cloud - reimertz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46489689
======
jammygit
There are Russian and Chinese companies checking their 'rolodexes' for hackers
contact info just at the announcement. Its a good day to work in security I
guess is the upside.

